# Bolivar/ Crystal Beach: Fort Travis Seashore State Park & East Bay



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Fort Travis and East bay by land; looking at maps and wondering about these spots I've never fished before. 

Fort Travis seashore state park; Looks like it has a flat on the south west facing side (facing Galveston).. wondering if I can wade it by foot and if it produces. Also worried about currents and sharks in that spot. 

East bay; looking for land accessible spots on the bayside of Bolivar/Crystal Beach. 

thanks 
- John


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Buy the wade edition of hot spots fishing map. Shows some good spots to wade. Some can be park and walk in. The fort Travis spot i think is also referred as bolivar pocket. Yes, sharks are there. Good luck.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Also I would buy Ray Crawford Wade and Kayak Fishing on Galveston Bays and Surrounding Areas. I think you can buy it at FTU. It's well worth the money.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

This is the best $20 you will ever spend.

http://www.amazon.com/Kayak-Fishing-Galveston-Surrounding-Edition/dp/0974225304


----------



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

$20? says $99 there .. ill pick it up either way, but if its cheaper somewhere else, give me a heads up


----------



## TexasCoaster (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks for push in the right direction guys. appreciate it


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Check with FTU or Academy, that sounds to High.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ray+Crawford+FTU :wink:


----------

